# Can you go too long?



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 29, 2013)

Is there any problems or repercussions for letting a flowering plant go too long?
would all the trichs eventually turn amber?


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 29, 2013)

Amber and then Black, you can definitely let them go too long.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 29, 2013)

Black?! Whoa.


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah, big problems. Once they go black they are done. You want cloudy, cloudy amber in my opinion. I don't ever go to black. I have seen a few black trichs on my buds and they don't look pretty. If you push most strains past their normal flowering time you could wind up with nanners. I think most are sterile and to be honest I would not mind S1 beans from a killer strain. Most here hate even the thought of a hermie.  I like most of my buds pulled at all cloudy or 5-10% amber max. Just my preference.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2013)

i have never seen a plant go black before turning hermie---what a waste IMO


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2013)

:yeahthat:

took one to death a few years back....there is a reason peeps say theres a window for harvesting....i never seen but a couple black trichs....lots of reproduction parts...survival insticts

why would ya let them go too long?
:48:


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 30, 2013)

they can turn black.


----------



## ziggyross (Mar 30, 2013)

So what would happen if you smoked a plant with mostly black trich's ?


----------



## Locked (Mar 30, 2013)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> So what would happen if you smoked a plant with mostly black trich's ?



I would think not much...and that would be the problem. We are trying to yank the plant when the trichomes are at their most potent, while also fine tuning the type of high. Missing the window would most likely mean less potent bud. I don't think you would get sick, just not baked or as baked. jmo


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 30, 2013)

hey thanks guys for the replys, never heard of the trichs turning black before   i would think they would turn black becuase they have lived thier lifespan and are dying but i could be wrong that is just my reasoning on what could be hapenning


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Apr 26, 2013)

I've never had triches turn amber after 5 grows (and long flowering). I'm baffled. I do know that they turn hermie if you go too long. I'm going back to step one with just indicas for now.


----------



## cuckoo4caca (Jun 21, 2013)

what if the hairs arnt turning red??...after over 9 wks


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 22, 2013)

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

    Hey you guys, those are some great comments, and I think that I can help put it all together for some of you.

1. Clear trichs = heady, or some might say great for an energy burst in the creative areas.

2. Clear and cloudy mix = trippy + a bit of the relax along with some pain killer perhaps, changes with the ratio of clear to cloudy.

3. Cloudy = is good for relax, for some it's a good medicinal level, others it good for the adventures we all like.

4. Cloudy and amber = relax on the couch, with a good stoner movie. Takes the rough off the pain pretty good, and will definitely help with nausea. 

5. Amber = couch lock, nighty night, sayonara, not going anywhere for awhile...LOL

6. Black = tears shed as all your hard work is for not...

7. The hairs turning red is exciting. Once I scraped a lot of hairs off of some of my buds, and stuffed it all into my bowl. Took that first deep sweet tasting toke, and as I tried to step over the dog, I realized that I was seeing sparklies, and that I was going to do a face plant if I didn't sit down asap. A totally enjoyable head rush for certain, yeah red hairs are good...LOL

 smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:

*_


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2013)

cuckoo4caca said:
			
		

> what if the hairs arnt turning red??...after over 9 wks



Sometimes the hairs do not turn red.  The color of the hairs really has nothing to do with whether your plant is ready to harvest.  There are many things that can make the hairs turn red.  The only way is to check the trichomes with a microscope that is at least 30x.  The color of the trichs determine the ripeness of the plant.  I generally take sativas while the trichs are mostly clear and cloudy for a more up high and let the indicas go a little longer, mostly cloudy and amber, for that laid-back feeling that indicas give you.

Many sativa or sativa dominant strains go for longer than 9 weeks.  Indicas finish faster.  Do you know the strain you are growing?  Are you growing inside?


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Jun 23, 2013)

Dman, is that the purple erckle? Looks BOMB!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

going too long---never had the problem


----------



## cuckoo4caca (Jun 27, 2013)

thanx goddess...pineapple chunk and kush...both indica I do believe...indoors. if bending the branches to grow in certain directions can stress a plant and slow growth for a small amount of time, maybe this also helped 'stall' the reddening, as the girls are now getting starting to get their ranga on.


----------



## mistisrising (Jul 1, 2013)

ifsixwasnin9 said:
			
		

> I've never had triches turn amber after 5 grows (and long flowering). I'm baffled. I do know that they turn hermie if you go too long. I'm going back to step one with just indicas for now.



Some sativas need to be watched. They will have multiple windows to harvest, and just a few amber may be all you see. Once it goes all cloudy, keep a close eye on it, you'll get some amber. I have grown a few different sativas, and the more sativa in it, IMO, the more likely that it will go in and out of ripeness or whatever. If you see the plant start to stretch again, you missed it, wait till the buds catch up and your window should start to open.


----------

